# RV Body repair and paint in Rio Grand Valley



## rkburdick (Mar 5, 2018)

We have a 40' coach that needs the back cap repaired and painted.  Does anyone have any recommendations for a good shop in the Rio Grande Valley?  We are staying in Harlingen.


----------

